# The only way to beat Rampage is....(your opinion)



## dmp1110 (Nov 19, 2006)

I just got done watching Shogun absolutely destroy Rampage. Seeing some of the best strikers and graplers have been unsuccessful against him, do you think superior MT/BJJ skills (like the old Shogun) is what's needed to beat him?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

since steroids are not allowed, thens shogun better never face the new and improved rampage again.

my prediction is that rampage defends his title at least 5 times


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

*...*

Rampage is Raw power, I think the only way to beat him is either absorb some of his shots, till he tires then take him to the ground, or Knock him out right off the start. But if he gets the upper hand early on in each fight then I think he will be the champ for a long time...


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

like hendo did? hendo took alot of shots from rampage, but rampage kept coming. rampage has a very good training routine. he isnt gonna gas, so that plan isnt gonna work


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the only people who could take Rampage now are Wandy and Randy if he drops back down to 205 again. If Wandy is the next to get a title shot then Rampage could lose it quite early.

I think the only way to beat Rampage is to luckily catch him in a submission or to get him in a Muay Thai clinch, those are the only times he's been beat before.


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

> since steroids are not allowed, thens shogun better never face the new and improved rampage again.


What makes you think Shogun was on seroids? One bad fight the first time his been in a UFC PPV.

I also don't see Rampage being that unstoppable, there are just to many good LHW out there to think he will walk all over this division.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont think there is a real strategy to beating Rampage. Having said that, I think the most successful way to beat him is to stun him and then follow up with a reletnless barage of stikes:fight02: until the guy goes down. At least that how Wandy did it. I also believe thats the only way Wandy would beat him if they fought a 3rd time.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

hold up wtf do u mean old shogun?
its one bad fight, he didnt fight in a long time
he will own and be better then ever

and the way to beat rampage is to be shogun


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Knees to the face - It's worked a couple times before.


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

*...*

I hear You Shanks, But if say you fight him like Randy likes to fight lean on him, Keep him up against the fence, he is bound to tire some. I agree he does have an excellent training routine, So it will take a lot of work. I'd like to see him keep winning, he is very charismatic, but i hope they throw the best the UFC has to offer at him every time.

Oh on the subject of Steroids in general, I highly doubt a large number of MMA fighters are on them, But there is no known test for HGH (human growth hormone) and i would bet everything i have that if you took every pro athlete in this world and tested them (if it was testable) there would be a huge number of them that are taking it...


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Poke him in the eyes and kick him in the balls. Oh yea, no fighting like on The Three Stooges.


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

... get him in the clinch and repeated knees to the head.. that'll do it!!


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

RageMMA said:


> Oh on the subject of Steroids in general, I highly doubt a large number of MMA fighters are on them, But there is no known test for HGH (human growth hormone) and i would bet everything i have that if you took every pro athlete in this world and tested them (if it was testable) there would be a huge number of them that are taking it...


You watch too much ESPN and don't do enough research before you post. There is a test for HGH, but it is a blood test witch are not allowed to be administered in most sports.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rampage is a great fighter but is far from unbeatable in fact their are many ways to beat him.

Submissions - Rampage when on the ground rushes in a lot and gets caught in submissions some one with a great submission game can defianlty tap him

Clinch - He has shown he has a big problem defending knees and until he shows otherwise I will keep believing he will have trouble with knees.

Stand up - While his stand up is very good he is far from a great stand up guy, a guy like Alistair Overeem has better stand up than Rampage and if they fought and kept standing Alistair would probably win.

Rampage is far from a unbeatable fighter what makes him great is his ability to be more well rounded than most of the fighters he faces. Now He had terrible trouble with not only Shogun, and Wanderlei but also Ninja and Arona who are all guys with strong submission games, can work the clinch, and for the most part aren't going to be Ko'd standing. 

The blue print for beating Rampage is still set this new Rampage everyone is talking about is basically the same fighter he has always been but he is facing guys with styles that make him look good. Chuck is a wild striker and Henderson is a well rounded wrestler who isn't as well rounded as Rampage.

When he beats a guy with a strong submission or clinch game than I will start talking about this new Rampage but until than this is the same guy who KTFO of Randleman and Beat Up Chuck but also got killed by Shogun, Wanderlei and Outfought by ninja and Arona


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

You have to take him down and GNP, I don't see people submiting Rampage from there backs. The most effective way is IMO Randy Couture style dirty box for a bit then take him down and GNP. Hendo could have done it but I thought that he was a bit too small.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

bbjd7 are you saying babalu?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Can someone fill me in on who started this whole Shogun/steroids thing?? I never heard anything about him using steroids before when he was dominating in Pride. He had one bad fight, jeez. Anyways, back on topic. I don't see anyone in the LHW division KOing Rampage, but I can see him being subbed or lose by decision.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Can someone fill me in on who started this whole Shogun/steroids thing?? I never heard anything about him using steroids before when he was dominating in Pride. He had one bad fight, jeez. Anyways, back on topic. I don't see anyone in the LHW division KOing Rampage, but I can see him being subbed or lose by decision.


The moron in the second post of this thread.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

You all say clinch and knees. That works in the ring but not in the cage. That's why he's going to be so hard to beat.

You can easily push opponents aganst the fense or use the fense on your back to get out of the clinch. And I'm SURE he's been working on clinch defense after those three losses against chute boxe.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, clinching up and kneeing him in the ribs and face until he lies in fetal position i the corner seemed to work pretty well for both Wandy and Shogun.

EDIT: I just saw the post above mine. If we forget the clinch, then I'll vote for a rear naked choke. He isn't going to slam you when you have his back.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

There's loads of ways to beat him!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> bbjd7 are you saying babalu?


If Babalu isn't retarted and doesn't try to stand with Rampage He would be a pretty bad match up for Rampage in fact I don't think that Babalu vs Rampage on the ground lasts very long Rampage is way to attacking on the ground and gets caught a lot I mean Henderson almost put him in a triangle.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

thats what i thought too sometimes babalu gets crazy hahaha thinkin he can outstrike a striker ... but if babalu fights using his brain he might pull an upset vs jackson and imo babalu isnt stupid that he will get slammed and ktfo by jackson...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Babalu's submission game is so diverse he wouldn't have to do a triangle and their is no way Rampage is going to slam Babalu out of an armbar (Babalu is a natural HW he slammed Sakuraba who is a natural MW). Babalu could work Omoplata's and Armbars and would probably tap Rampage on the ground.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

all that babalu needs is get two or three more wins against quality opposition and he might get his shot vs rampage and we'll see what happens hopefully he wins.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I also see Babalu working Rampage. But thats IF he doesnt get KO'd


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> You watch too much ESPN and don't do enough research before you post. There is a test for HGH, but it is a blood test witch are not allowed to be administered in most sports.


Your are right about the Blood, and i should have done more research about that, but my point is still valid they don't test for it in MMA. So next time don't be a putts because like I said that bum could easily be on HGH right in front of the UFC's nose. In the end all i got wrong was them not being allowed to use the test not that there is a possibility that hundreds of pro athletes are using it, because like you said they aren't allowed to test with that method in most sports.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I also see Babalu working Rampage. But thats IF he doesnt get KO'd



plazzman can you help bro.. is babalu going to fight in ufc again... his last fight lost him his contract and 25k right ? is he banned to fight in the ufc... thanks

on topic..
may alexander has a chance but we cant tell right now but who knows


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> plazzman can you help bro.. is babalu going to fight in ufc again... his last fight lost him his contract and 25k right ? is he banned to fight in the ufc... thanks
> 
> on topic..
> may alexander has a chance but we cant tell right now but who knows


Yes, yes he is. I should have said the first thing he should do is get a contract, THEN hed have a shot


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

You guys are acting like rampage isnt gonna fight back or something. i dont even look at ninjas fight, because that was rampages worse showing ever, and ninja would be destroyed nowadays. arona? is this the arona who tryed to SUBMIT rampage, and got slammed on his head? arona made rampage the king of slam. you guys forget that trying to sub rampage, is setitng you up for a power bomb. it isnt as easy as you think. also rampage was out striking wandy in there second fight, due to his better boxing skills. until wandy caght him with a hard hoook, and finsihed with a knee. rampage has way better boxing nowadays though. he is quicker, and alot more crisp. i wonder why? maybe because he has ibbaara, a man who took del ahoya to the chamionship. wandy is going down next time. if shogun doesnt get his act together, then he is going down as fast as liddell went down


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

23 knees to the head... Vanderlei styles, honestly though i think a bigger stronger wrestler then himself, with great cardio would whoop his ass... Tito/Randy. 

I also thought Hendo and Chuck were gunna beat him though :dunno:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> 23 knees to the head... Vanderlei styles, honestly though i think a bigger stronger wrestler then himself, with great cardio would whoop his ass... Tito/Randy.
> 
> I also thought Hendo and Chuck were gunna beat him though :dunno:



everyone doubts rampage. cant wait until he finishes wandy.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

RageMMA said:


> I hear You Shanks, But if say you fight him like Randy likes to fight lean on him, Keep him up against the fence, he is bound to tire some.


Randy's style wouldn't be effective against rampage..unless he came in stronger than rampage. Matt Lindland fought very similar to Randy's Style when he fought rampage Video WFA Quentin Jackson vs Matt Lindland - WFA, Quentin, Rampage, Jackson, MMA - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Quintin escaped several submission and clinch just by his strength alone and ended up winning the fight. Quintin has definitely improved on his ground game and defenses.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

hendo can but chuck cant even though chuck is one of my favorite fighters it would be hard for chuck to do it imho


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shanks said:


> everyone doubts rampage. cant wait until he finishes wandy.


agreed but we can never tell wandy has done it twice and its not impossible to do it again ... however rampage is just a different animal lately


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes Rampage has a lot of Power and can Powerbomb out of things but he was getting tooled against Arona and as long as a fighter doesn't go for a triangle and does either an armbar or Omoplata they will be fine. Also Rampage had the shot at slamming Henderson and didn't because I think he has relized that unless you KO the other fighter with a slam you waste a lot of energy.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

fenderman80 said:


> I dont think there is a real strategy to beating Rampage. Having said that, I think the most successful way to beat him is to stun him and then follow up with a reletnless barage of stikes:fight02: until the guy goes down. At least that how Wandy did it. I also believe thats the only way Wandy would beat him if they fought a 3rd time.


thats right stun him, with a 50,000 volt stun gun. then if he goes down get 6 of your friends and beat him with bats.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Yes Rampage has a lot of Power and can Powerbomb out of things but he was getting tooled against Arona and as long as a fighter doesn't go for a triangle and does either an armbar or Omoplata they will be fine. Also Rampage had the shot at slamming Henderson and didn't because I think he has relized that unless you KO the other fighter with a slam you waste a lot of energy.



your stupid for saying that rampage was getitng tooled by arona. the fight was competitive and good, until arona caught rampage on the ground, and started kicking the shit out of him. other then that, rampage kneed arona in the face, and was on top most of the time. then you know what happened in the end. POWER BOMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Let him beat on you until he tires himself out and then finish him. It almost worked for Dan because Rampaged kept complaining about how hard his head was. Lol.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shanks said:


> everyone doubts rampage. cant wait until he finishes wandy.


The same way most of the more experienced posters doubted liddell against Rampage. It's not that liddell is bad its just rampage was better. The same way wanderlei and Shogun will most likely beat rampage again due to style match up, experience and skill.
Shogun has to start working out again though and rampage has to get off the steroids (anyone can make up claims!).


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage can't make claims of steroids against Shogun since he looks more roided then he does, but an argument could be made for Wanderlei :/


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Shanks said:


> you guys forget that trying to sub rampage, is setitng you up for a power bomb. it isnt as easy as you think. also rampage was out striking wandy in there second fight, due to his better boxing skills. until wandy caght him with a hard hoook, and finsihed with a knee.


Sakuraba submitted Jackson and hes a natural middle weight, plus I wouldnt quite say Rampage was out striking wanderlei he was holding his own unlike the first time and wanderlei didnt finish with a knee he finished with probably 4 or 5 knees.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Shanks said:


> since steroids are not allowed, thens shogun better never face the new and improved rampage again.
> 
> my prediction is that rampage defends his title at least 5 times


Negative comment what makes you think that wait for the next fight to judge him.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

poohbear said:


> thats right stun him, with a 50,000 volt stun gun. then if he goes down get 6 of your friends and beat him with bats.


OR just catch on the side of the temple with a right hook then follow it up with 10 or 12 Muay Tai knees and that should put him thru the ropes.....wait, it already did. OR you could catch him with a knee then continue to knee him around the ring, and wait till he's barely leaning on the ropes, smile at him, hit him some more and then let the ref step in after he's already been KO'd while still standing. Oh wait, that happened too, only in wrong order.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

GMW said:


> The same way most of the more experienced posters doubted liddell against Rampage. It's not that liddell is bad its just rampage was better. The same way wanderlei and Shogun will most likely beat rampage again due to style match up, experience and skill.
> Shogun has to start working out again though and rampage has to get off the steroids (anyone can make up claims!).


keep dreaming. just face it, chute box sucks. they cant be succseful without roids. you saw how shogun got destroyed by a TUFewr and gassed in 7 minutes. he isnt on rampages level anymore.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> Sakuraba submitted Jackson and hes a natural middle weight, plus I wouldnt quite say Rampage was out striking wanderlei he was holding his own unlike the first time and wanderlei didnt finish with a knee he finished with probably 4 or 5 knees.


4 or 5 knees? thanks that makes rampages chin look even more impressive. also saku? lol that was back when rampage had no disipline, and was basically a street fighter. that was back when mariin eastman can beat him. rampage is leagues above that now. he would smash saku. also whats with this natural MW crap? did you forget that hendo smashed wanderlie silva, and vitor. also. linldand gave fedor a little trouble


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Shanks said:


> 4 or 5 knees? thanks that makes rampages chin look even more impressive. also saku? lol that was back when rampage had no disipline, and was basically a street fighter. that was back when mariin eastman can beat him. rampage is leagues above that now. he would smash saku. also whats with this natural MW crap? did you forget that hendo smashed wanderlie silva, and vitor. also. linldand gave fedor a little trouble


wandys gonna smash rampage into the living death for the 3rd time shanks:thumb02: lol

he cant handle them knees!


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

here are the options as i see them:

1. Become Batman.
2. Randy drops to 205
3. Hendo tries again and gets his gameplan from randy (wouldn't happen imo, but how knows?)
4. Matt Lindland (he can take a hit and he can grapple)


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> keep dreaming. just face it, chute box sucks. they cant be succseful without roids. you saw how shogun got destroyed by a TUFewr and gassed in 7 minutes. he inst on rampages level anymore.


Losing one fight does not make you suck. There could be a number of factors that shogun lost, Where did you get your facts about them using roids? the Tabloids? Unles you have proof, keep you mouth shut and stop spreading rumors. 

it could be Forrest was the better man that night, 

It could be the fact that Shogun had a knee injury the past 2 months which is why he wasn't able to do his cardio, or utilize his knees in the fight,

It could be the fact that he just got married and is not training as much as he should

It could be he's adjusting to the new atmosphere, cage and rules..

THERE ARE JUST TOO MANY REASON WHY ALL THESE UPSETS ARE HAPPENING, It is too early to tell who will dominate just yet...and to say someone's fighting style sucks because they lost one fight... well if you believe that then you are an00b. Everyone loses eventually. 



EXCEPT FEDOR.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

daitrong said:


> Losing one fight does not make you suck. There could be a number of factors that shogun lost, Where did you get your facts about them using roids? the Tabloids? Unles you have proof, keep you mouth shut and stop spreading rumors.
> 
> it could be Forrest was the better man that night,
> 
> ...



i pulled the facts out of a cracker jack box.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> wandys gonna smash rampage into the living death for the 3rd time shanks:thumb02: lol
> 
> he cant handle them knees!



just like shogun did to that TUFer? I AGREE!! wandy is not gonna gas in 7 minutes either!


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Shanks said:


> just like shogun did to that TUFer? I AGREE!! wandy is not gonna gas in 7 minutes either!


marklar! of course he wont, he'll be too busy kicking your heros ass!:thumb02: lol


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shanks said:


> just like shogun did to that TUFer? I AGREE!! wandy is not gonna gas in 7 minutes either!


Shogun only takes 4 minutes to beat Rampage so dont worry.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> just like shogun did to that TUFer? I AGREE!! wandy is not gonna gas in 7 minutes either!


Most people warm their hands next to the camp fire; but you.. you warm it up next to rampage's hairy nut sack. :thumb02:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

daitrong said:


> Most people warm their hands next to the camp fire; but you.. you warm it up next to rampage's hairy nut sack. :thumb02:


:laugh: that seriously made me burst out laughing really loud


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Shanks said:


> just like shogun did to that TUFer? I AGREE!! wandy is not gonna gas in 7 minutes either!


You keep yapping about Shogun getting beat by a TUFer but did you forget Shogun man handled Rampage. Quinton didnt have any Offense against Rua. Its funny how in these discusions alot of Rampage fans are going on about how wanderlei and shogun have lost lately but they try to act like they didnt DESTROY quinton and like those fights never happend. Hey shanks it really looked like quinton was trying to escape through the ropes when Rua was kicking his face in and in his second beating from Wandy, now hes in a cage and has no where to go you really think hes gunna do any better?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shanks said:


> keep dreaming. just face it, chute box sucks. they cant be succseful without roids. you saw how shogun got destroyed by a TUFewr and gassed in 7 minutes. he isnt on rampages level anymore.


uh ok.
Wanderlei beat him twice.
Mauricio beat him once.
Murilo Rua should of beat him...
So, 4 people got the better of him all from Chute box even though Rampage is on steroids! 

*he's not really but anyone can make something up


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd just like to know the reason people think that rampage is so unbeatable?


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

actually lot of ways..

KO
Sub 
Decision
Disqualification

lol..


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Break his will.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

You make it sound like he has never lost before! It's very funny how this time last year Rampage was nothing more than a b-level fighter, and all of a sudden he's some unbelievable fighter that has never lost nor shown any holes in his game, to remind some of you, he's lost six times!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

And the last three were because he had his will broken.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

if you want knees try houston alexander rampage since both guys would love to stand up ... alexander is dangerous with his knees... he maybe untested but his power is something else...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The only way(s) to defeat Rampage are ...

1) In the Clinch - this has proven to be his biggest weakness in Pride and he suffered 3 losses because he couldn't defend against knees from the Clinch. 

2) Take him down and submit him. Sakuraba submitted him via RNC and Henderson was really close with that Kimura.

He is a strong, tough guy with a solid chin. But he's not indestructible...


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> You make it sound like he has never lost before! It's very funny how this time last year Rampage was nothing more than a b-level fighter, and all of a sudden he's some unbelievable fighter that has never lost nor shown any holes in his game, to remind some of you, he's lost six times!


rampage has never been a B fighter you idiot. his worse performances were probably against ninja and shogun, but that was because he was still haunted by getting KTFO by wanderlie twice. he still was the #2 LHW until shogun came, he bumped down to # 3. that isnt B fighter material. he has always been a top 5 LHW, even thru his struggling times. now he is born again, and pretty much a new person, with new trainiers and confidence. gonna be VERY hard to beat him.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

thats right but saying rampage is almost unbeatable is insane look at what happen to GSP ?


----------



## thai_fighter (Sep 10, 2007)

rampage is a good fighter if not a great fighter. but he can be beat. i don't know what would be the easiest way to beat him whether it would be keeping him at a distances so he can't grab you or press the fight to him and get him on his back and keep him there, which i think would be a very hard feat to acomplish.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

dmp1110 said:


> I just got done watching Shogun absolutely destroy Rampage. Seeing some of the best strikers and graplers have been unsuccessful against him, do you think superior MT/BJJ skills (like the old Shogun) is what's needed to beat him?


page is not unstoppable....i mean come now im not the guys biggest fan but you bandwagoners are ridiculous.....i admit his funni and entertaining....and not to mention an awsome fighter.....but for people to jump ship is ridiculous........do i think there is anyone anythere right now that can take out page.....sure shogun and wandy....as for the steroids although i may agree with you on the probability of it nothing has been proven.....but it wouldnt surprise me pride was pretty crooked.....not to mention i remember reading that page was approach about being asked to lose a fight against a homegrown hero

in anycase i think the trick to taking out rampage is to tire the mofo out.....then pick him apart.....other than that his game seems pretty foolproof right now


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

You can beat him by knock out, Submission or decision, just like any other fighter he is human.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> You can beat him by knock out, Submission or decision, just like any other fighter he is human.


actually im pretty sure that the majority of page is loses have been from tko or ko 

not to mention his said many times that he is gonna whoop some ass or get his ass whoop

i agree with this there really is no middle ground with page


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> since steroids are not allowed, thens shogun better never face the new and improved rampage again.
> 
> my prediction is that rampage defends his title at least 5 times


My prediction is you insert a bullshit comment about Shogun using steroids into every thread you get the oppertunity into.

Honestly, Shanks, you are the most annoying person on this board. You constantly spit your opinion as if it is fact, and never stop nuthugging rampage. Go suck his dick and get it over with, he isn't god (although he does kick ass ).


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Apecity said:


> My prediction is you insert a bullshit comment about Shogun using steroids into every thread you get the oppertunity into.
> 
> Honestly, Shanks, you are the most annoying person on this board. You constantly spit your opinion as if it is fact, and never stop nuthugging rampage. Go suck his dick and get it over with, he isn't god (although he does kick ass ).


im just kinda gettin upset aout wut fighters say after the lose

in the prefight they say there taking it seriously......but when they loose they say o i didnt train hard enough


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hollando said:


> im just kinda gettin upset aout wut fighters say after the lose
> 
> in the prefight they say there taking it seriously......but when they loose they say o i didnt train hard enough


In a sport like this I think a coping mechanism is neccesary for fighters to pick themself back up and train more, regain the motivation to think they are the best.

If they do not blame it on somthing the only option is " i am not good enough", which can be hard to swallow. Sometimes it can be healthy, and neccesary, for a fighter to have an "out" mentally so that he can build himself back up to being the "best" in his mind.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> keep dreaming. just face it, chute box sucks. they cant be succseful without roids. you saw how shogun got destroyed by a TUFewr and gassed in 7 minutes. he isnt on rampages level anymore.


God damnit... 

Honestly, did you start watching MMA around your join date, sept, 2007?


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Apecity said:


> In a sport like this I think a coping mechanism is neccesary for fighters to pick themself back up and train more, regain the motivation to think they are the best.
> 
> If they do not blame it on somthing the only option is " i am not good enough", which can be hard to swallow. Sometimes it can be healthy, and neccesary, for a fighter to have an "out" mentally so that he can build himself back up to being the "best" in his mind.


i agree with that

but that attitude can be pushed on youself without pouring it on in interviews you kno what i mean homieeeee


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hollando said:


> i agree with that
> 
> but that attitude can be pushed on youself without pouring it on in interviews you kno what i mean homieeeee


Totally agree.

I have always loved forrest griff. style of interview; always joking and never taking himself too seriously!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Apecity said:


> God damnit...
> 
> Honestly, did you start watching MMA around your join date, sept, 2007?


why would you say that? you did see shoguns preformance right? i mean for being the #1 LHW, that was shitty. a TUFer, who is probably top 15 LHW, destroyed shogun. i got 5 words, STEROIDS


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shanks said:


> why would you say that? you did see shoguns preformance right? i mean for being the #1 LHW, that was shitty. a TUFer, who is probably top 15 LHW, destroyed shogun. i got 5 words, STEROIDS


Steroids is one word, unless you include "i got 5 words" but if you do that then you're just being silly.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shanks said:


> " i got 5 words, STEROIDS"


ROFL LMAO :confused02: :thumb01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> why would you say that? you did see shoguns preformance right? i mean for being the #1 LHW, that was shitty. a TUFer, who is probably top 15 LHW, destroyed shogun. i got 5 words, STEROIDS


No, that is one word...5 words would be like "I assume everything, no facts".

Yes, I saw Shogun's performance, it was bad. Very bad, actually: he gassed.

I also know that you have no proof over streroid use other than your own opinion. 

I just do not understand what can make you so sure that MRS did steroids that you need to spam every single topic relating to MRS with retarded comments accusing the fighter of drug abuse. 

What if he just did not work out very much, or train in cardio as much as he could have because he underestimated griffon? ever think of that?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> ROFL LMAO :confused02: :thumb01:


I was gonna call him stupid again but...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Apecity said:


> What if he just did not work out very much, or tain his cardio because he underestimated griffon? ever think of that?


Zomg, Stop bashin Rampage and get off Shoguns nuts! 
In all seriousness though, I think Shogun just didn't train hard enough. In reality though, anything I say is just a guess and we won't find out most likely.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

The only way to beat Rampage is...

in a Scrabble tournament


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

The only way to beat rampage is with very bad breath...but seriously as long as he's hungry, as long as he's with Juanito and keeps up hes training pace, i don't see anyone beating him. However, hes personality makes me thing he won't be hungry for long. You gotta be an animal to stay on top and while he showed that he can transform to be an animal, its onlya a part of his personality.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

GMW said:


> Zomg, Stop bashin Rampage and get off Shoguns nuts!
> In all seriousness though, I think Shogun just didn't train hard enough. In reality though, anything I say is just a guess and we won't find out most likely.


That is exactly what I am saying, really. Anything anyone says here is just an opinion unless linked to reputable source. Yet SOME members feel it neccesary to phrase every sentence typed as if it were the word of god himself, instead of just casually stating an opinion.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> The only way to beat rampage is with very bad breath...but seriously as long as he's hungry, as long as he's with Juanito and keeps up hes training pace, i don't see anyone beating him. However, hes personality makes me thing he won't be hungry for long. You gotta be an animal to stay on top and while he showed that he can transform to be an animal, its onlya a part of his personality.


Totally agree, I think Rampage will hold the belt for a while, but I think there are SO many hungry fighters coming for him.........ooooh im excited!!


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

am gonna name one more fighter that can beat rampage.. tito ortiz.. flame me all you want but as long as tito trains like he used to train before its not impossible


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> am gonna name one more fighter that can beat rampage.. tito ortiz.. flame me all you want but as long as tito trains like he used to train before its not impossible


It always seems to me like Tito doesn't commit to his punches. Almost as though he is afraid to overextend himself. Maybe it is just all in my head, or the fact he was facing a striker at the time, but he has always seemed to have light hands to me.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

all you shogun nut huggers should thank rampage. he is the only one representing pride, and not making pride look weak, like cc and shogun have. rampage and fedor........the REPRESENTATiVES OF PRIDE. we will see how wandy does. i hope wandy does good.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> all you shogun nut huggers should thank rampage. he is the only one representing pride, and not making pride look weak, like cc and shogun have. rampage and fedor........the REPRESENTATiVES OF PRIDE. we will see how wandy does. i hope wandy does good.


More Rampage nuthugging? Did you read the last two pages? I love Rampage...just find you REALLY annoying.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shanks said:


> all you shogun nut huggers should thank rampage. he is the only one representing pride, and not making pride look weak, like cc and shogun have. rampage and fedor........the REPRESENTATiVES OF PRIDE. we will see how wandy does. i hope wandy does good.


Cause Shogun, CC and Rampage are the only Pride fighters... Not to mention Rampages weak starting performance - for him at least. Not as bad as Shogun but still.
You are also missing the fact that, we all like Rampage but you are annoying as ****.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

GMW said:


> Cause Shogun, CC and Rampage are the only Pride fighters... Not to mention Rampages weak starting performance - for him at least. Not as bad as Shogun but still.
> You are also missing the fact that, we all like Rampage but you are annoying as ****.



am i really that annoying? geez, whatever. anyways, rampage and anderson silva are keeping pride alive. fedor needs to hurry up and come smash couture, unless NOG gets to couture first. 

i got 3 words for you guys...SHANKS, OUT!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Not trying to be mean, shanks, but you just need to state things as your opinion and not as fact. And maybe limit said opinion to being typed out once or twice. 

"I got 3 words for you guys...SHANKS, OUT!: ... ok that was some funny shit!  

lol rep for GMW


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Apecity said:


> It always seems to me like Tito doesn't commit to his punches. Almost as though he is afraid to overextend himself. Maybe it is just all in my head, or the fact he was facing a striker at the time, but he has always seemed to have light hands to me.


he might be weak when it comes to striking but his wrestling is definitely better than rampage..


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

HAHA WTF is that 3 words ? LoL you are really funny shanks just like rampage funny and entertaining


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shanks said:


> am i really that annoying? geez, whatever. anyways, rampage and anderson silva are keeping pride alive. fedor needs to hurry up and come smash couture, unless NOG gets to couture first.
> 
> i got 3 words for you guys...SHANKS, OUT!


lol wow.
You know Silva actually didn't do so hot in Pride? I think he is basically unbeatable atm, but thats another subject.
I like how you avoided GMW's "Rampage had a bad first performance" statement. I actually disagree with GMW, in the fact that someone watching Shogun fight for the 1st time might still like him, he did a decent job, just not his usual. Rampages fight vs Eastman was the first I saw of his, and I was VERY disappointed. That fight sucked from start to finish.
The reason you are "annoying" is because you are ignoring reason and facts, such as Rampage getting humiliated by Shogun, due to your INSANE nuthuggery. I like AA, but I admit when he sux or had a bad fight(i.e. vs Werdum) but you think Rampage is a god or something, and I don't see why.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

well, maybe Shogun wasn't awful but compared to his best fight(s) it was pretty bad. But for those who don't know of him they probably would not think hes awful.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

sunley213 said:


> What makes you think Shogun was on seroids? One bad fight the first time his been in a UFC PPV.
> 
> I also don't see Rampage being that unstoppable, there are just to many good LHW out there to think he will walk all over this division.


cuz he was best friends with wand...that should really tell you something


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> cuz he was best friends with wand...that should really tell you something


Well Wanderlei has never been caught using roids and since Tito and Rampage are close friends and Tito has been accused just as much as Wanderlei of roid use than I guess Rampage is on roids.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> lol wow.
> You know Silva actually didn't do so hot in Pride? I think he is basically unbeatable atm, but thats another subject.
> I like how you avoided GMW's "Rampage had a bad first performance" statement. I actually disagree with GMW, in the fact that someone watching Shogun fight for the 1st time might still like him, he did a decent job, just not his usual. Rampages fight vs Eastman was the first I saw of his, and I was VERY disappointed. That fight sucked from start to finish.
> The reason you are "annoying" is because you are ignoring reason and facts, such as Rampage getting humiliated by Shogun, due to your INSANE nuthuggery. I like AA, but I admit when he sux or had a bad fight(i.e. vs Werdum) but you think Rampage is a god or something, and I don't see why.


neg rep for you. eastman has had some bad luck, but eastman can fight. i bet eastman can beat chuck right now. rampage might have looked a little sloppy, but at least he didnt gas in 7 minutes, and get destroyed. besides, rampage is improving with every fight. when are you gonna face it? shogun got beat. you were wrong. you lost. you suck. 


mac N cheese is good


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Well Wanderlei has never been caught using roids and since Tito and Rampage are close friends and Tito has been accused just as much as Wanderlei of roid use than I guess Rampage is on roids.



i hope you lost money on the shogun fight.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

i think the way to beat rampage right now is to get lucky and have a chin made of steel


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

johnfromthe219 said:


> i think the way to beat rampage right now is to get lucky and have a chin made of steel


when wandy comes to the ufc he'll fight rampage again for the 3rd time...and beat him again for the 3rd time


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> when wandy comes to the ufc he'll fight rampage again for the 3rd time...and beat him again for the 3rd time



if he can even get through the TUF alum. hee hee


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Shanks said:


> if he can even get through the TUF alum. hee hee


lol i was expecting a reply from you shanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it would take a person great at submisson to beat him, but if Rampage started to train kicking and submission wrestling/BJJ he would be a champ for a long while.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Sandman said:


> I think it would take a person great at submisson to beat him, but if Rampage started to train kicking and submission wrestling/BJJ he would be a champ for a long while.


ask arona if having great submissions beats rampage.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

Shanks said:


> ask arona if having great submissions beats rampage.


lol, you cant just take one fight and say this will happen all the time, its the same as all these guys saying wandy will beat Rampage because he beat him before.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

wtf is the shogun bashng for HE DIDNT TAKE STEROIDS he lost 1 fight he didnt train that well he said it himself that being said beating rampage hmm id say excellent muy tai a great ground game and good striking id say right now best chance lyoto machida


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Sandman said:


> lol, you cant just take one fight and say this will happen all the time, its the same as all these guys saying wandy will beat Rampage because he beat him before.


it wasnt just one fight. rampage has fought all kinds of submission specialists and won. that asian dude, some russian guy, arona, etc. he got submitted by sakuraba, because he was very inexperieced, and tired himself out, by doing poointless slams. he is alot more disiplined and smarter now. i think most of his fights in pride, were against submission guys. they werent well known, but they knew ju jitsu and shit.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

then he got recked by shogun and wandy so drop it


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> then he got recked by shogun and wandy so drop it



then he wrecked liddell, and the guy who wrecked wandy. while shogun got destroyed by a TUfer. i win


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

but shogun was also injured and didnt train and u dont win nothing becuase in the fact of the matter he got dominated by shogun and wandy it doesnt matter who shogun lost to he beat rampage so u dont win shit


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hear kyrptonite will work especially if you catch him changing in the phone booth before the match.









I am getting really confused with peoples attitudes towards Pride and any fighter that has ever competed for them. I think I got it now though, all of the Pride fighters were talentless hacks who used massive quanities of steroids to chisel those massive body builderesque physiqes that allowed them to dominate in Pride, and all Pride fighters suck now that they dont have steroids except for Rampage who is a god but he is a UFC guy since he's had two fights there.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> but shogun was also injured and didnt train and u dont win nothing becuase in the fact of the matter he got dominated by shogun and wandy it doesnt matter who shogun lost to he beat rampage so u dont win shit


excuses are for pussies and nut huggers. i dont look at what happened 5 years ago. the present is that rampage is # 1, and that shogun gassed in 7 minutes and got dominated by a TUFer/top 15 lHW. wandy got KTFO by a guy rampage just wooped. me and rampage win. me>you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> I hear kyrptonite will work especially if you catch him changing in the phone booth before the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn you catch on quick! i like you


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

NUT HUGGERS?!?!? ur slobbing on rampages knob right now its funnyr ur not choking. but seriously u dont in cause that loss is still in rampages column and the win is in shogun and wandys... and again u go to a fight he didnt even have with rampage


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> NUT HUGGERS?!?!? ur slobbing on rampages knob right now its funnyr ur not choking. but seriously u dont in cause that loss is still in rampages column and the win is in shogun and wandys... and again u go to a fight he didnt even have with rampage



i got 4 words. rampage is number one. that is the only words that matter right now. 2003-5 doesnt matter at all. its 2007 going on to 2008. get with the program you frankeinstien looking monkey!


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

wtf? um thats anderson silva not me god u must not know to much about mma do u but hey it is 2007 but ur sayin rampage is best ever when there are people in the ufc that have beat him and could probably beat him again if they fight like they did when they fought before


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> wtf? um thats anderson silva not me god u must not know to much about mma do u but hey it is 2007 but ur sayin rampage is best ever when there are people in the ufc that have beat him and could probably beat him again if they fight like they did when they fought before


Rampage...........................is................#...............1


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CARES ur wasting my time now ur not even tryn to argue mma bye kid


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CARES ur wasting my time now ur not even tryn to argue mma bye kid



Rampage is # 1? yeah rampage is # 1.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

oh right


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

how can people say rampage is number one he only defended his title once? is that enough since there are still atleast 5 top guys in the ufc that are waiting for their chance... and believe it or not ... these guys can whoop rampage ass .. hendo, ortiz, babalu, alexander, couture, machida..


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

shanks your the biggest nuthugger i ever seen in my life lol i cant wait to see what ur reaction is when wandy knees your boi's ass to hell:thumb02:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> how can people say rampage is number one he only defended his title once? is that enough since there are still atleast 5 top guys in the ufc that are waiting for their chance... and believe it or not ... these guys can whoop rampage ass .. hendo, ortiz, babalu, alexander, couture, machida..



lol your kidding right? rampage beat hendo, and why is rampage # 1? umm because he is the champ, dumbbass. tito, alexander, and hendo? wow.........


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

i skipped from pages 1-11 to say...

shanks...your an idiot

thank you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> shanks your the biggest nuthugger i ever seen in my life lol i cant wait to see what ur reaction is when wandy knees your boi's ass to hell:thumb02:



thats if wandy can even get thru TUF alum


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shanks said:


> lol your kidding right? rampage beat hendo, and why is rampage # 1? umm because he is the champ, dumbbass. tito, alexander, and hendo? wow.........


i didnt say any foul words against you did i? is this how a rampage fan reacts? he may be the champ now but he isnt the best thats for sure... he may have defeated hendo but it doesnt mean hendo cant beat him right? it took 5 rounds to beat hendo 1st round belongs to hendo because he was wrestling he got excited thinking he can outstrike rampage thats why he lost. oh well since hendo is going to stay at 205 we will soon find out.. there isnt to many people who cant beat hendo in my opinion because he isnt a quitter i dont know about your rampage ...


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> i didnt say any foul words against you did i? is this how a rampage fan reacts? he may be the champ now but he isnt the best thats for sure... he may have defeated hendo but it doesnt mean hendo cant beat him right? it took 5 rounds to beat hendo 1st round belongs to hendo because he was wrestling he got excited thinking he can outstrike rampage thats why he lost. oh well since hendo is going to stay at 205 we will soon find out.. there isnt to many people who cant beat hendo in my opinion because he isnt a quitter i dont know about your rampage ...



i just cant belevie you said tito can beat rampage...and babalu.. it just shows you have no knowledge of MMA, but only of UFC. tito would get smashed. bablu has a legit chance, but odds are against him. you also said hendo, when rampage already beat his ass. i had to call you a name


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness ive been a member since january ive been a fan since taktarov days.. calling me that i dont have knowledge about mma is just simply insane anyway tito cant beat rampage? Tito beat wandy just so you know


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> lol your kidding right? rampage beat hendo, and why is rampage # 1? umm because he is the champ, dumbbass. tito, alexander, and hendo? wow.........


if you consider whoever holds the LHW championship the best, then by that definition, Rampage is #1. 

Is he the best UFC LHW figher ever?....it's possible, but that can't be determined until he has beaten every ranked contender in his division. He has defended his title only once, that hardly is long enough to seal his legacy as the very best. So he's the Champ right now. Big deal, what matters is how long you remain a champ. 

Btw, to say rampage will beat wanderlei simply because he defeated Hendo is rediculous considering STYLES make the fight.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> Oh my goodness ive been a member since january ive been a fan since taktarov days.. calling me that i dont have knowledge about mma is just simply insane anyway tito cant beat rampage? Tito beat wandy just so you know


\

ok now i know for a fact that you know nothing about MMA. using MMA math is like the biggest rookie move ever. rampage destroyed chuck who destroyed tito? you see? MMA math doesnt work. just quit MMA while your ahead. tito has nothing that can beat rampage


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

daitrong said:


> if you consider whoever holds the LHW championship the best, then by that definition, Rampage is #1.
> 
> Is he the best UFC LHW figher ever?....it's possible, but that can't be determined until he has beaten every ranked contender in his division. He has defended his title only once, that hardly is long enough to seal his legacy as the very best. So he's the Champ right now. Big deal, what matters is how long you remain a champ.
> 
> Btw, to say rampage will beat wanderlei simply because he defeated Hendo is rediculous considering STYLES make the fight.



i never said he is the best LHW ever. people are putting words in my mouth. i think if he defends his title at least 4 times(in the most stacked LHW division that has ever been), and avenges his loss against either wandy or shogun. then he defientely is the greatest ever. but only time will tell


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Even though I disagree with Shanks that Rampage is some sort of unstoppable monster I dont think there is any argument that he isnt the #1 light heavyweight out there, nobody is naming anyone who isnt in the UFC, if they are in the UFC and are the best they should be wearing the gold. Sure Wandei has beat Rampage before but Rampage has shown improvement and is the only one of these Pride fighter that has come in and looked 100% at home in the octagon, watch Rampage vs Hendo, Quinton looks more at home in the cage than he ever looked in a ring. I didnt think Rampage was legit when he showed up in the UFC but 2 fights later he has proved he is a force to be reckoned with. He has proved he is the man right now, if Wandei, or Shogun or Chuck or Tito wants to prove there better than they really need to step up there game they will get there shot eventually, then when they win they can be #1. The light heavyweight division is an easy one to call there if no Fedor who isnt in UFC to contest the fact the champ is #1 in his weight class.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> Oh my goodness ive been a member since january ive been a fan since taktarov days.. calling me that i dont have knowledge about mma is just simply insane anyway tito cant beat rampage? Tito beat wandy just so you know


but in wandys defence.....tito ran like a bitch


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Even though I disagree with Shanks that Rampage is some sort of unstoppable monster I dont think there is any argument that he isnt the #1 light heavyweight out there, nobody is naming anyone who isnt in the UFC, if they are in the UFC and are the best they should be wearing the gold. Sure Wandei has beat Rampage before but Rampage has shown improvement and is the only one of these Pride fighter that has come in and looked 100% at home in the octagon, watch Rampage vs Hendo, Quinton looks more at home in the cage than he ever looked in a ring. I didnt think Rampage was legit when he showed up in the UFC but 2 fights later he has proved he is a force to be reckoned with. He has proved he is the man right now, if Wandei, or Shogun or Chuck or Tito wants to prove there better than they really need to step up there game they will get there shot eventually, then when they win they can be #1. The light heavyweight division is an easy one to call there if no Fedor who isnt in UFC to contest the fact the champ is #1 in his weight class.



the truth is until everyone has fought everyone there is no real ranking


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Well Wanderlei has never been caught using roids and since Tito and Rampage are close friends and Tito has been accused just as much as Wanderlei of roid use than I guess Rampage is on roids.


you mean wand tito has never been caught. rampage and tito arnt as close as those two either (i mean, not straight people arnt)


wand was never tested...cuz they dont in japan...hey what happend the last 3 time he fought in the us? and tito hasnt been accused as much as wand. tito just has a big dome.

hmm......


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just because a guy hasn't been tested often isn't a real good reason to claim they take roids. Rampage never got tested in Pride and used to use brute strength to slam people was he on roids.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

hollando said:


> but in wandys defence.....tito ran like a bitch





hollando said:


> the truth is until everyone has fought everyone there is no real ranking


both very true. I use to think rankings mattered, but anyone can beat anyone on any given night, and not everyone has fought each other. The only person that you can rate with no argument as #1 is Fedor, but even he hasn't fought all of the best(such as Randy)


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shanks said:


> i just cant belevie you said tito can beat rampage...and babalu.. it just shows you have no knowledge of MMA, but only of UFC. tito would get smashed. bablu has a legit chance, but odds are against him. you also said hendo, when rampage already beat his ass. i had to call you a name


Problem with your logic, well, there are several, but one I will point out to you atm, is that you just said "you also said hendo, when rampage already beat his ass". Wandy has creamed Rampage twice, and you think he will lose. Hendo lost 100% due to gassing in his debut, and so now he will never when. You puzzle me on so many levels.
Oh and telling multiple people that they have poor MMA knowledge when they a) prove you wrong or b) post a legit though against yours doesn't really make you look too good. You joined what, after Rampage beat Liddel? And the only fighters you talk about have fought Rampage/are Rampage. Its kinda sad.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Knees to the face - It's worked a couple times before.



yeah thats true, but i think we are seing a "new improved" rampage. 

so the only way i can think of how 2 beat him is umm................DRIVEBY


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shanks said:


> \
> 
> ok now i know for a fact that you know nothing about MMA. using MMA math is like the biggest rookie move ever. rampage destroyed chuck who destroyed tito? you see? MMA math doesnt work. just quit MMA while your ahead. tito has nothing that can beat rampage


am not doing math nuthugger am just saying that styles makes fights... wanderlai may have one of the best standups in lhw. tito may have run when he fought wanderlai but what matters is he won the fight because he didnt slug it out vs wandy because he knew that if he did hed be ktfo by wandy... tito has better wrestling than rampage in my opinion and it is a possible way to defeat the champ..


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

The only way to beat Rampage would be to submit him, knock him out, beat him up till the ref stops the fight, or beat him well enough to win a decision.

Seriously, who starts all this "unbeatable" stuff? Hasn't this year proven anything? Anyone can win by any means...Serra T(KO)'d GSP, didn't he?

Rampage has improved a ton, and its gonna be tough for anyone to beat him. *But how can you honestly say he won't get beat when you don't even know who he's fighting next...style's make fights.* Someone will come along with a style to beat him.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ditto Repped..


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Problem with your logic, well, there are several, but one I will point out to you atm, is that you just said "you also said hendo, when rampage already beat his ass". Wandy has creamed Rampage twice, and you think he will lose. Hendo lost 100% due to gassing in his debut, and so now he will never when. You puzzle me on so many levels.
> Oh and telling multiple people that they have poor MMA knowledge when they a) prove you wrong or b) post a legit though against yours doesn't really make you look too good. You joined what, after Rampage beat Liddel? And the only fighters you talk about have fought Rampage/are Rampage. Its kinda sad.



ok, im about to own you really really hard right now, and probably end your career in MMA forums.


Wandy is coming off of 2 KO losses, while Rampage has obviously completely turned his life and career around, and has KOd chuck in 1 minute. Also going to war with a beast in Hendo, and coming out on top. 

Rampage has leverage being that he just beat hendo, and is the champ.

wandy is coming off of two KO losses.

the hendo fight just recently happend, and your already claiming that rampage would lose to him? hendo hasnt even fought again, or shown any kind of improvement. your just blindly stating it.

the difference? rampage has shown to be improved. wandy even said it himself that rampage has improved. so dont ever compare me saying "rampage would beat wandy now" to you saying "hendo would beat rampage" 

your career is over.

you've only seen rampage fight 3 times, and your blinding claiming a very unimpressive tito ortiz can beat him for some reason, and bablu? your obviously a blind ufc nut hugger who knew nothing of MMA outside of the UFC.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

JW what makes Rampage so improved he has beaten Chuck who he beat before and Henderson who's style is a good match up for him since Henderson doesn't really pose a threat of finishing Rampage so he can be very aggressive.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> JW what makes Rampage so improved he has beaten Chuck who he beat before and Henderson who's style is a good match up for him since Henderson doesn't really pose a threat of finishing Rampage so he can be very aggressive.



how can you nut huggers even say that anymore? when Wanderlie silva himself said that rampage has improved. you know.. wandy, the guy you love to nut hug all day.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Rampage has improved but what makes him this brand new fighter everyone claims is my question. He never really had trouble in the past beating fighters like Henderson and Chuck. It is guys with submission and Muay Thai skills that give him trouble.

BTW I do thank you Shanks for having the balls to put your name with the neg rep.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Rampage has improved but what makes him this brand new fighter everyone claims is my question. He never really had trouble in the past beating fighters like Henderson and Chuck. It is guys with submission and Muay Thai skills that give him trouble.
> 
> BTW I do thank you Shanks for having the balls to put your name with the neg rep.



actually i think your wrong. i think the old rampage would have lost to hendo. he just has better technical striking, and obviously is a little better at grappling now a days. 

no one ever KOed chuck or even dreamed of KOing chuck in 1 minute. even in the future, chuck will never be KOed that fast again. the accuracy rampage has now, and the quickness/crisp is an obvious upgrade.

Even Rogan and Couture were very surprised at rampages new upgrade in grappling.

once again, wanderlie even admitted that rampage has improved.

We gotta see how wanderlie performs in the cagethis december. but im judging by shogun and CC's performances and 
saying that rampage smashes wandy. until wandy proves he can hang in the octagon.

that is what arvoloski fan dont get. rampage HAS proven himself, and wandy hasnt. wandy has losses against tito and vitor in the octagon, and is coming off 2 KO losses. rampage has the edge


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

wandy sucks in the octagon thats why he transferred to pride and dominate people there .. but with the way wandy lost his fights i dont know how he would perform come december.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

umm His grappling doesn't really look that different. Shanks did you see him walk into submissions vs Henderson. He KO'd Chuck but his problem in the past was never punching power. His problem has been his ground game and his muay thai defense. 

He looked good on the ground with a wrestler who he can use brute strength to beat against if he used brute strength against a BJJ guy he walks into a submission. I would say he is a little better in his techinical striking but honestly that was never his problem.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> umm His grappling doesn't really look that different. Shanks did you see him walk into submissions vs Henderson. He KO'd Chuck but his problem in the past was never punching power. His problem has been his ground game and his muay thai defense.
> 
> He looked good on the ground with a wrestler who he can use brute strength to beat against if he used brute strength against a BJJ guy he walks into a submission. I would say he is a little better in his techinical striking but honestly that was never his problem.



the only problem i ever saw him have was with clinche/knees. subs were never his problem. he always powers his way out of them. he slammed minowa, arona, some asian dude, some russion dude, out of subs. 

his fight with saku was just a young rapmage who had no gameplan, and just went out there for a street fight. he wouldnt make that mistkae now.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

you just said it he powers out of subs. That is a good way to get beat in a championship style fight. In a 5 round fight Rampage can't really slam anyone because if he does he is going to waste huge amounts of energy. He walks into many submissions and still does as shown in the Henderson fight. 

He has yet to show improvement in either of the aspects of his game that were his weaknesses before so honestly how does anyone know how improved he is until he steps in the cage with a guy who has good muay thai or submission skills.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> you just said it he powers out of subs. That is a good way to get beat in a championship style fight. In a 5 round fight Rampage can't really slam anyone because if he does he is going to waste huge amounts of energy. He walks into many submissions and still does as shown in the Henderson fight.
> 
> He has yet to show improvement in either of the aspects of his game that were his weaknesses before so honestly how does anyone know how improved he is until he steps in the cage with a guy who has good muay thai or submission skills.



why do you keep changing your mind? first you say he is improved, now you say he isnt? wanderlie admitted it himself, couture, rogan, everyone knows it, except people who are too scared to accept it.

until somone tests it we will never know. all we know, is that people get slammed on there heads when they try to submit him. he doesnt need to prove anything to you. ju jitsu guys need to prove they can submit him by doing it. he has destroyed many sub fighters. bustamnte, arona, ETC. so quit trying to pick little ways to say rampage isnt improved. when he hasnt been subbed since saku. rampage>subs. ask arona and bustamante


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I said he hasn't improved in those aspects or at least proven it. I have said that from the start. Now my question is how do any of them know if Rampage has improved his submission defense or his Muay Thai defense. Until he faces someone with Muay Thai or Submission skills they are just speculating. 

Rampage might be able to slam out of subs but that doesn't work in a 5 round fight. Look what happened to him against Sakuraba. he slammed Sakuraba so many times he became tired and bascially gave up a submission. In a 5 round title fight if he is forced to slam someone he will run out of energy quickly.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I said he hasn't improved in those aspects or at least proven it. I have said that from the start. Now my question is how do any of them know if Rampage has improved his submission defense or his Muay Thai defense. Until he faces someone with Muay Thai or Submission skills they are just speculating.
> 
> Rampage might be able to slam out of subs but that doesn't work in a 5 round fight. Look what happened to him against Sakuraba. he slammed Sakuraba so many times he became tired and bascially gave up a submission. In a 5 round title fight if he is forced to slam someone he will run out of energy quickly.



the saku fight was his first fight in pride, and he had no technique whatsover. he was basivally a animal street fighting. he would never waste that much energy again. plus his cardio is wayy better now.

rampage doesnt have to prove anything. he is champ. if somone thinks he has poor sub defense, then they can come test him. until then, i go by arona, bustamnte, and a couple other sub fights he got out of


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

dmp1110 said:


> I just got done watching Shogun absolutely destroy Rampage. Seeing some of the best strikers and graplers have been unsuccessful against him, do you think superior MT/BJJ skills (like the old Shogun) is what's needed to beat him?


Beat the crap out of him, pretty much. Easier said than done, but it can be done.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

You still haven't answered whether his Muay Thai defense has improved at all and since you claim his submission defense has always been good how has he really shown improvement until he faces a fighter with Muay Thai skills. I mean his losses are to guys with Muay Thai skills (Wanderlei, Shogun, Ninja) and he hasn't beaten a guy with Muay Thai skills yet so how does anyone know he has improved that much he had never lost in the past to fighters like Liddell and Henderson so how does beating them show that much improvement.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> You still haven't answered whether his Muay Thai defense has improved at all and since you claim his submission defense has always been good how has he really shown improvement until he faces a fighter with Muay Thai skills. I mean his losses are to guys with Muay Thai skills (Wanderlei, Shogun, Ninja) and he hasn't beaten a guy with Muay Thai skills yet so how does anyone know he has improved that much he had never lost in the past to fighters like Liddell and Henderson so how does beating them show that much improvement.



so, since i pretty much shut down your submission argument. Now you gotta bring up the muay thai? you must really wanna see rampage fall. Anyways you are right, we havent seen him face a muay thai guy yet. since his new camp. All i know is his stand up and ground game have improved. until he fights a muay thai guy, then we will never know if he has improved in that department. what we do know, is that rampage is # 1.









AWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I love Rampage, but he's beatable. Anyone is. That said, I could see him being champion for a good long time.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

See you just made my point Rampage has improved but in areas he was already strong. He never lost a fight due to his boxing not being strong.

For Rampage to show true improvement as an overall fighter he needs Muay Thai and Submission (but you won't listen to my arguement so why try to explain) defense. Until he fights a guy with Muay Thai skills and shows defense he is basically the same fighter. He was beating everyone he fought except for guys with Muay Thai skills his whole career so why does beating Liddell and Henderson make him a new fighter that everyone claims.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shanks said:


> so, since i pretty much shut down your submission argument. Now you gotta bring up the muay thai? you must really wanna see rampage fall. Anyways you are right, we havent seen him face a muay thai guy yet. since his new camp. All i know is his stand up and ground game have improved. until he fights a muay thai guy, then we will never know if he has improved in that department. what we do know, is that rampage is # 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know if Rampage will stand a chance against several LHW's who specialize in Muay Thai, but we do know he is number 1. 
hahahahahahahah


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Funny thing, I actually do agree that Rampage is #1 in the world at LHW. He is amazing and has shown improvment in every aspect, and I thought the Hendo fight showed alot about him. You can also make an argument for Shogun being number 1, but I'm just gonna go with Rampage for reasons I don't feel like writing ATM.

But Shanks I still think your a nuthugging idiot.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> See you just made my point Rampage has improved but in areas he was already strong. He never lost a fight due to his boxing not being strong.
> 
> For Rampage to show true improvement as an overall fighter he needs Muay Thai and Submission (but you won't listen to my arguement so why try to explain) defense. Until he fights a guy with Muay Thai skills and shows defense he is basically the same fighter. He was beating everyone he fought except for guys with Muay Thai skills his whole career so why does beating Liddell and Henderson make him a new fighter that everyone claims.



what do you mean he is the same? you sound stupid, saying he has improved, but he is the same. if his boxing improved, that just gives him even more of a chance to KO a muay thai guy, or anyone. so no matter what, he is better. your submission argument is stupid, and your the only one i see who talks about it. so lets just stop that argument.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

GKY said:


> Funny thing, I actually do agree that Rampage is #1 in the world at LHW. He is amazing and has shown improvment in every aspect, and I thought the Hendo fight showed alot about him. You can also make an argument for Shogun being number 1, but I'm just gonna go with Rampage for reasons I don't feel like writing ATM.
> 
> But Shanks I still think your a nuthugging idiot.



so you agree with everything i say, but im a nut hugging idiot?

BAN


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> so you agree with everything i say, but im a nut hugging idiot?
> 
> BAN


Bro, rampage is funny, and very charismatic. He's a great fighter and has definitely shown improvement...and yes he's currently number 1...but how many out there were also considered #1 in their career? Even Tim Silvia was considered number 1 at one point. And we all know what kind of Awesome fighter he is. :confused03: 

What matters is how LONG you've remained number one. You're making it seem like Rampage is invincible, which is premature since he's only defended his title ONCE! 

You remind me of Chris Crocker. Nut sack hugging to the extreme. Come lick my big sweaty salty balls. :thumb02:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

daitrong said:


> Bro, rampage is funny, and very charismatic. He's a great fighter and has definitely shown improvement...and yes he's currently number 1...but how many out there were also considered #1 in their career? Even Tim Silvia was considered number 1 at one point. And we all know what kind of Awesome fighter he is. :confused03:
> 
> What matters is how LONG you've remained number one. You're making it seem like Rampage is invincible, which is premature since he's only defended his title ONCE!
> 
> You remind me of Chris Crocker. Nut sack hugging to the extreme. Come lick my big sweaty salty balls. :thumb02:


tim was never considered # 1, you UFC nut hugger who knows nothing about MMA. You related to arvoloski fan? Fedor was and is the # 1 HW. I never said rampage is invincible, Garbage. I said he is improved, and gonna be a champ a loooong time. 

i got 3 words for all you UFC nut huggers, and chute box nut huggers, AWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

From what I've seen so far, I think Rampage's biggest improvement has been between the ears. He seems more composed and mentally tougher than he was before.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shanks said:


> tim was never considered # 1, you UFC nut hugger who knows nothing about MMA. You related to arvoloski fan? Fedor was and is the # 1 HW. I never said rampage is invincible, Garbage. I said he is improved, and gonna be a champ a loooong time.
> 
> i got 3 words for all you UFC nut huggers, and chute box nut huggers, AWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


You know, i think eventually with enough temporary bands you'll get perma banned. Just as warning from a fellow member, you might want to lay off the insults and nuthugger calling. Especially after the first agreed Rampage has improved and is number one.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Shanks said:


> tim was never considered # 1, you UFC nut hugger who knows nothing about MMA. You related to arvoloski fan? Fedor was and is the # 1 HW. I never said rampage is invincible, Garbage. I said he is improved, and gonna be a champ a loooong time.
> 
> i got 3 words for all you UFC nut huggers, and chute box nut huggers, AWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


hmm let's see, i began watching MMA several years ago starting with PRIDE! According to you, whoever has the belt is NUMBER 1. So using that logic, that would mean Tim Silvia was number 1 considering he held the HW belt before...Reread my post Chris Crocker.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

daitrong said:


> hmm let's see, i began watching MMA several years ago starting with PRIDE! According to you, whoever has the belt is NUMBER 1. So using that logic, that would mean Tim Silvia was number 1 considering he held the HW belt before...Reread my post Chris Crocker.



no, my logic isn't whoever holds the belt. shogun got his ass wooped by a TUFer and at the time, a top 15 LHW. that is an automatic kick off the # 1 spot. like i said, the past doesnt matter. rampage has beaten two top 5 LHWs, back to back, within 4 months, this year. No one else has done shit this year compared to rampage. hence, he is fighter of the year. my logic> yours.

Fedor is undefetaed and dominates everyone he faces, and has beaten nothing but top compeetion. how the **** was tim # 1? for beating AA and monson? HEH, funny. i win


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Reread my post previous post real slooooow this time cool guy. Maybe you'll realize that i was being SARCASTIC about Tim Silvia being an Awesome fighter. Let me lay it down for you, because i think you're a lil slow. Did you miss the lil guy in my post calling you coo coo --> :confused03: :confused03: :confused03: 

I was simply using your logic. Who ever has the belt is number 1. So Tim Silva had the HW belt, so back then you must've considered him a real winner huh? just like you! 

What's with you always writing "I Win" at the end of your post? You must be a real loser in real life to be trying this hard to be a winner online. But i guess in the end you ARE a winner. You're the best at loving up Rampage's gonads. Slurp Slurp.... The taste of victory must be very salty. :thumb02: Rampage's giving it to you wolfie style.. awhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

daitrong said:


> Reread my post previous post real slooooow this time cool guy. Maybe you'll realize that i was being SARCASTIC about Tim Silvia being an Awesome fighter. Let me lay it down for you, because i think you're a lil slow. Did you miss the lil guy in my post calling you coo coo --> :confused03: :confused03: :confused03:
> 
> I was simply using your logic. Who ever has the belt is number 1. So Tim Silva had the HW belt, so back then you must've considered him a real winner huh? just like you!
> 
> What's with you always writing "I Win" at the end of your post? You must be a real loser in real life to be trying this hard to be a winner online. But i guess in the end you ARE a winner. You're the best at loving up Rampage's gonads. Slurp Slurp.... The taste of victory must be very salty. :thumb02: Rampage's giving it to you wolfie style.. awhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


LOLLLLLLLLL!!! i swear i havent cracked up this long in a post, since GMW said " i am terrified of you shanks" LOL, i love you man. your hilarious. anyways, fedor had the belt smart guy. so fedor was # 1 regardless. Thanks for calling me a winner, because it is true! now dont take my end post quotes every again please............ this is shanks out! AWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! i win


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shanks said:


> i win


Desperately trying to validate himself.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shanks said:


> tim was never considered # 1, you UFC nut hugger who knows nothing about MMA. You related to arvoloski fan? Fedor was and is the # 1 HW. I never said rampage is invincible, Garbage. I said he is improved, and gonna be a champ a loooong time.
> 
> i got 3 words for all you UFC nut huggers, and chute box nut huggers, AWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


2 of Chute Boxes top members have demolished Rampage multiple times, so I don't see why you keep bringing them up in Rampages defence... 
ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER!!!!!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

To answer the original question

The only way to beat Rampage is 
(T)KO
Submission 
Decision


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

We will find out when he loses in his next 3 fights.


----------



## RTD (Jun 2, 2007)

GKY said:


> To answer the original question
> 
> The only way to beat Rampage is
> (T)KO
> ...


or get him disqualified


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

RTD said:


> or get him disqualified


lol "Punch me in the balls really hard liek you did to that one guy!" 
Did everyone see that? I think the dude was carried off in a stretcher if I remember right:confused02:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> 2 of Chute Boxes top members have demolished Rampage multiple times, so I don't see why you keep bringing them up in Rampages defence...
> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER!!!!!



funny how a fight that took place about 3-5 years ago(when you were probably too busy going to the park with daddy, and watching pokemon on saturday mornings) is your only argument.

i mean.... your first rampage fight was the eastman one. 


anyways, i got two words about your "chute box demolished rampage twice, nut huggery" rampage......is........#1..........AWHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shanks said:


> funny how a fight that took place about 3-5 years ago(when you were probably too busy going to the park with daddy, and watching pokemon on saturday mornings) is your only argument.
> 
> i mean.... your first rampage fight was the eastman one.
> 
> ...


Actually I probably was watching pokemon, don't see how what I was doing has to do with Shogun breaking Rampages rib and face. My only argument is that Rampage has gotten beaten, and badly, by 2 Chute Boxe member that he has not fought against since, or has and then lost, in the case of Wandy. 
What were you doing when that fight happened? Cutting your wrist?:confused02:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Actually I probably was watching pokemon, don't see how what I was doing has to do with Shogun breaking Rampages rib and face. My only argument is that Rampage has gotten beaten, and badly, by 2 Chute Boxe member that he has not fought against since, or has and then lost, in the case of Wandy.
> What were you doing when that fight happened? Cutting your wrist?:confused02:



you were wacthing pokemon? why am i arguing with some fat kid who thought chuck liddell and tim sylvia were gods, and probably googled rampage fights, to find dirt on him. go watch some Yughio nerd. leave the MMA talk to us MMA fans. not the bandwagon jumping kids, who never knew fedor, wanderlie, rampage, or shogun exsisted before 2007.

only thing in your vocab is dragon ball z, pokemon, world of warcraft, and chuck liddell. i win


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shanks said:


> you were wacthing pokemon? why am i arguing with some fat kid who thought chuck liddell and tim sylvia were gods, and probably googled rampage fights, to find dirt on him. go watch some Yughio nerd. leave the MMA talk to us MMA fans. not the bandwagon jumping kids, who never knew fedor, wanderlie, rampage, or shogun exsisted before 2007.
> 
> only thing in your vocab is dragon ball z, pokemon, world of warcraft, and chuck liddell. i win


crap you do win >.< 
But you never answered my question, were you cutting your wrist? You seem to skip my questions a LOT and just try to use personal strikes or things that don't change facts:confused02: (Eastman vs Rampage was my first time watching rampage. You know what? Even if it was my second, or 3rd, it still would have blown chunks lol)


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> crap you do win >.<
> But you never answered my question, were you cutting your wrist? You seem to skip my questions a LOT and just try to use personal strikes or things that don't change facts:confused02: (Eastman vs Rampage was my first time watching rampage. You know what? Even if it was my second, or 3rd, it still would have blown chunks lol)



why would i answer such a dumb question? watching pokemon and acting like you know MMA, when the first fight you saw of rampage, was against marvin. automatically tells me not to take your posts seriously.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Rampages' poison is going to be a fighter who pushes the pace and brings the fight to him, and given Quintons style, it's going to be hard to find a guy that can do than.

I'm not sure who will be the fighter to dethrone him because the way this year is going, I was going to say Shogun but after last PPV, i'd say that might be out the window.

I think Quinton will get a good 5 defenses in minimum maybe 6 of he can beat Wanderlei

Keith Jardine
Houston Alexander
Rashad Evans
Forrest Griffin
Lyoto Machida

looks like a good list of fighters.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I think Rampages' poison is going to be a fighter who pushes the pace and brings the fight to him, and given Quintons style, it's going to be hard to find a guy that can do than.
> 
> I'm not sure who will be the fighter to dethrone him because the way this year is going, I was going to say Shogun but after last PPV, i'd say that might be out the window.
> 
> ...


only one on that list that i will be nervous for rampage losing, is machida. everyone else will be cake. houston still needs to prove himself to me


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Shanks said:


> only one on that list that i will be nervous for rampage losing, is machida. everyone else will be cake. houston still needs to prove himself to me


I agree. That list was a rough idea, but who really is there for him to fight?

He's already beat 

Chuck 2x ( a rematch would be pointless)
Dan Henderson
He was beat by Wandy 2x (so there really is no point)
Shogun is the only one left but given his last fight he could pull it off but we'll see


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

How is Shanks still here, just ban him already. Extreme retardation should be grounds for banning someone. He contributes nothing, what is he kept around?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shanks said:


> ok, im about to own you really really hard right now, and probably end your career in MMA forums.


I mean seriously WTF lol? He is hilarious, with comments like "See JEW later" but jesus christ, he is more annoying than anything else.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I mean seriously WTF lol? He is hilarious, with comments like "See JEW later" but jesus christ, he is more annoying than anything else.



you just posted two posts that were compeltely off topic, and had nothing to do with nothing, except how much of a fan you are of me. why is this guy still here?


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Bring brass knuckles. Or if you really want to play it safe and insure a win, bring an AK47. Other than that, I dunno >=o


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shanks said:


> you just posted two posts that were compeltely off topic, and had nothing to do with nothing, except how much of a fan you are of me. why is this guy still here?


Because I actually contribute(info, videos, MHO) to the forum, am not an idiot or blinded nuthugger.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

1 word: knees.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

The only way to beat rampage is to be randy couture and drop down to 205.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Rampage will lose in one of next 3 fights.
Defending the title is a bitch right now. Ask the other past champs who lost in the past year and a half.
No Jackson is not some unstoppable beast. I dont even think hes the best LHW in the world. He will lose defending it very soon, so you will have your answers.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

I got 2 words, SHANKS IS BACK


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Shanks said:


> I got 2 words, SHANKS IS BACK


Potential sigability there. :laugh:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Knees seem to be a very powerful weapon, but I bet he knows how to stay away from those now, so I say shotgun.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Shanks said:


> I got 2 words, SHANKS IS BACK


ahaha


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Shanks is back...and he's opening threads from 4 months ago. :thumbsdown:


----------

